# best way to cull rat pinkies/fuzzies?



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Can anyone suggest the best way to cull rat pinkies/fuzzies apart from putting them in a co2 chamber? i know you can snap the neck quickly to kill small rats etc but can you do the same for pinkies ? thanks


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

Flick to the back of the head


eightball said:


> Can anyone suggest the best way to cull rat pinkies/fuzzies apart from putting them in a co2 chamber? i know you can snap the neck quickly to kill small rats etc but can you do the same for pinkies ? thanks


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

stuarttaylor37 said:


> Flick to the back of the head


okay then :2thumb: thanks


----------



## klown (Sep 18, 2010)

dude dont flick them don drown them dont do anything that is gonna briefly hurt them just simply put them in a tub and put them in the freezer


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

klown said:


> dude dont flick them don drown them dont do anything that is gonna briefly hurt them just simply put them in a tub and put them in the freezer


Please, don't do this. Possibly the slowest and most painful thing you can put them through. Their feet/ tail/legs will freeze long before their core temperature is cold enough to be unconscious - imagine YOUR leg being frozen solid, and the pain of it...


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

klown said:


> dude dont flick them don drown them dont do anything that is gonna briefly hurt them just simply put them in a tub and put them in the freezer


Flicking them on the back of the head won't hurt them... it's instant and humane.

Drowning/freezing mammals alive is on the other hand inhumane and painful.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

klown said:


> dude dont flick them don drown them dont do anything that is gonna briefly hurt them just simply put them in a tub and put them in the freezer


No, don't do anything that'll briefly hurt them, just freeze them alive.... shocking advice.

OP, as mentioned above, a flick or knock to the back of the head should either kill them outright, or render them totally unconscious. If in doubt, flick them twice.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

klown said:


> dude dont flick them don drown them dont do anything that is gonna briefly hurt them just simply put them in a tub and put them in the freezer


are you stupid, ill put you in a tub and in the freezer alive, see how that feels, i was asking for an answer what would be the best way, and the flicking in the head method quite clearly wont leave them in suffering for quite a while


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

SexyBear77 said:


> No, don't do anything that'll briefly hurt them, just freeze them alive.... shocking advice.
> 
> OP, as mentioned above, a flick or knock to the back of the head should either kill them outright, or render them totally unconscious. If in doubt, flick them twice.


some people are just clueless :/ i really hope he/she doesnt do that themselves


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm rubbish at flicking them so I cup them in my hand and do a hard backhanded throw onto hard ground, dead instantly and no mess.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

bop them on the head with a spoon


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

rachel132002 said:


> I'm rubbish at flicking them so I cup them in my hand and do a hard backhanded throw onto hard ground, dead instantly and no mess.


I dont think there is a nice or fair way to kill ANY animal i myself could'nt hurt a fly so i buy bulk frozen and dont think about the bad or how they was killed i like to think it was quick and happy for them. But i do hope people dont just put live animals in the frezzer that sounds painfull or more crawl than a little :bash: to the head.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

JonBoy20 said:


> I dont think there is a nice or fair way to kill ANY animal i myself could'nt hurt a fly so i buy bulk frozen and dont think about the bad or how they was killed i like to think it was quick and happy for them. But i do hope people dont just put live animals in the frezzer that sounds painfull or more crawl than a little :bash: to the head.


yes i assume most breeders (that arent *****) would be humane towards them and kill them quickly or calmly (co2) but there is most likely to be some breeders who literally just throw them in the freezer which is horrible


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

eightball said:


> yes i assume most breeders (that arent c*nts) would be humane towards them and kill them quickly or calmly (co2) but there is most likely to be some breeders who literally just throw them in the freezer which is horrible


I have heard of one breeder in the states that put live rats in a air tight bag and lobs them in the freezer:devil:


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

kingball said:


> I have heard of one breeder in the states that put live rats in a air tight bag and lobs them in the freezer:devil:


If i was to see anythink of the kind i would flip out i think i would first help the animal then put a tesco bag on his head for a few moments let him see what it is like to gasp for his life. I do try and keep a open mind about these things as i know alot of people breed them for money and there own reptiles but its nice to treat them right while there are alive how ever long it maybe for. I try not to think about it when buying food for my reptiles but i do like to think they have a happy life up until the end how ever long or short. But its just one of the things you have to take on board when keeping reptiles.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

kingball said:


> I have heard of one breeder in the states that put live rats in a air tight bag and lobs them in the freezer:devil:


So is that worse than feeding live?! Which is what you have been looking for!!


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

hmm im not been funny but really 

rub 
co2 canister 
regulator valve 
rubber tubing 

water 

that’s about all you need and can be obtained for under £20 

but with pinks and fuzzes leave them in their longer as they can hold their breaths for a while " smothering reaction" that they would have from being in a nest with mum and all the rest 

" the best way is exactly the same as you would use for adults ect "


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Nightfirez said:


> hmm im not been funny but really
> 
> rub
> co2 canister
> ...


please link me to everything of the above for under £20  thanks, because from what ive seen the regulator valve is atleast £15 alone isnt it ? co2 bottle £10 and upwards ? rubber tube £2 and a rub thats sealed about £3


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

kingball said:


> I have heard of one breeder in the states that put live rats in a air tight bag and lobs them in the freezer:devil:


it wouldnt suprise me if quite a few people did it though to be honest with you mate, i know there only rats like but theres no need for people to give them a horrible death like


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

why to lazy to google / ebay ?

you have the internet shop around


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Nightfirez said:


> why to lazy to google / ebay ?
> 
> you have the internet shop around


i have looked around, hence the way i gave you all them prices i said before, all i was saying was is that it would be extremly hard to find everything for under £20


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

not really i can hire 10kg co2 canisters from boc for 3.50 a month comes with a regulator 

rub £2/3 
rubber tubing around £1.50 a meter depending on type / diameter 


if you cant hire one ive found sites with regulators on for 9.89 
Halfords sell argon or co2 canisters for around a tenner each 

depending on the amount you want to cull you might be able to use the mini co2 pressurised tire pump cylinders these are on ebay for a tenner including a regulator 

try paintball shops ect 

buy a canister and get it refilled 
soda stream canisters u can get from Tesco’s ect 

relatively speaking it can easily be done for around £20 you just have to shop around ..


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

links to sites with cheap regulators on please ? this has to include the p&p with it, no point finding a regulator for 9.89 if the p&p will be £4, you may aswel buy one from halfords if thats the case and there £17 there


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

eightball said:


> links to sites with cheap regulators on please ? this has to include the p&p with it, no point finding a regulator for 9.89 if the p&p will be £4, you may aswel buy one from halfords if thats the case and there £17 there


well since most of your posts are quibbleing over a couple of quid sute your self  

that 3 quid ud have saved would have paid for the rub or the tube 

really depnds on the bottle size you in tend to use as they have differnt thread fittings 

ive just seen 30 odd on ebay for around £1.00 ....


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

Strangly enough drowning is considerd to be one of the most peacful ways to die. Though Id prefer to go in my sleep.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

link?? ive looked on ebay, still expensive for small threaded ones, the only ones ive found cheap are butane gas cylinder ones the ones with the big nozzles on and thats it


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

how many and what sizes are you culling in a go ?


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

The cheapest way to setup a small gassing chamber is to use the little threadless 12g co2 canisters, with a co2 bike pump.

Or the threaded ones, which are more expencive, but use a small regulator like this Regulator for threaded CO2 inflation canisters on eBay (end time 21-Jan-11 12:37:01 GMT)

A 12g co2 canister should give around 6.5 litres of co2 at room temperature, if you use a 9 or 14 litre RUB this will fill the box more than enough to kill your mice

You can buy 50 of the canisters for about £22, cheaper if you can find them locally, that will give you 50 kills at around 40p a time, do 20 or so mice at once and its only 2p for each one. 

Total cost about £13 - £15 (depending where you get you RUB) for the gas chamber, so under £20 including enough gas to do 10 lots of mice / rats etc

Just cut a hole in the top of the box, push the valve in, maybe a bit of silicone to completely seal, small hole in the oposite corner to allow displaced air to escape. then attatch the small regulator or pike pump and you are good to kill your mice.

£8 for the pump (for non threaded co2)
CO2 COMBINATION PUMP NEW on eBay (end time 15-Feb-11 12:58:11 GMT)

£1.25 for a tyre valve
1 NEW TR414 RUBBER SNAP IN CAR TYRE VALVE + DUST CAP on eBay (end time 14-Feb-11 10:22:21 GMT)

£21.98 for 50 non threaded co2 canisters (44p per time)
JSR 12gram Airgun Co2 Cartridge [50 Pack] | 12 Gram Co2 | Buy Online Now!

£5.50 for 10 non threaded co2 (55p per time)
Umarex 10 x 12g Co2 Capsules for air pistol or rifle on eBay (end time 02-Feb-11 17:23:40 GMT)


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

umm id have to say freezing is not great. however it is a common way of doing it. 

the flick to the neck is best if your not gonna co2 them. 

freezing isnt the worst tho. i used to know a guy who would put the lot in a bag and swing it at a wall, now hows that for sick.......


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Just bought one of those threaded regulators and a box of 30 threaded cannisters from eBay for me to try and use for a chamber. All I need now is a sandwich box or small RUB and the mice to start producing.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bikenut said:


> Strangly enough drowning is considerd to be one of the most peacful ways to die. Though Id prefer to go in my sleep.


Having nearly drowned once as a kid, I'd personally have to disagree.

Breathing water HURTS.


----------



## Bladerunner (Nov 20, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Having nearly drowned once as a kid, I'd personally have to disagree.
> 
> Breathing water HURTS.



Lol, same here.
I was very lucky because i am still here, but it was close, and the panic of trying to gasp for air and choking at the same time was'nt good.


As for culling pinkies, i think the blow to the head would probably be best. 
As mentioned before, I have read and been told that pinkies take a long while to die if gassed.


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Just bought one of those threaded regulators and a box of 30 threaded cannisters from eBay for me to try and use for a chamber. All I need now is a sandwich box or small RUB and the mice to start producing.


Theres a video on yourtube of one using a little regulator like that one.

Video of rats being killed

But when you do it let the gas in a bit slower to start off, he done it too fast and you can see the rats are suffocating, not just drifting off to sleep like the should when its done properly.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep, just need to get a valve from the bikehut at Halfords and a little sealant from the shed.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to be off the opinion that pinkies just went to sleep if you put them in the freezer....BUT


I have since been educated and would not now even consider freezing them alive, i hard flick is instant and very easy, if you cant flick (my son has great difficulty flicky and he is 28 yrs old) then use a spoon...


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

I made a CO2 chamber today, I used an 18L RUB, Gas bottle was £15 and Halfords regulator £17, i had some tube of different sizes already, so all done came to about £40. I had a sort out of my rats and had 9 small/mediums to do, have to say it worked an absolute treat, no distress, they carried on doing what rats do, then gradually went down piecefully.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

*Stick them in a tub and get my boyfriend to fart into the tub. Instant death!*


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I have yet to try it out:


----------



## chopper77 (May 7, 2009)

Just wondering what the water does? Don't say a drink!? Lol



Nightfirez said:


> hmm im not been funny but really
> 
> rub
> co2 canister
> ...


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

to prevent o2 from re-entering the tub 

use some tubing as a vent and make a simple valve with water and a cup to vent excess gas in the rub but preventing o2 from re-entering


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I decided to use the CO2 chamber for the first time and cull 65* pinks / crawlers. It didn't go as smooth as it should have as had a little teething problems from the valve. Too slow and it would spit every so often with dry ice and then pop and fart a little. I think I need to add some sealant to the hole the valve sits in as well as some plumbers tape to stop the leaks.

The pinks were calm and settled but I have decided to cull the pinks when nearly a week old as the small ones (<3 days) took much longer to die compared to the larger ones. I know that this is a mechanism that they have to stop smothering by the mother but I kept changing gas cartridges to ensure that all showed no signs of life before putting them in the freezer.

Quite sad as cute but they serve a purpose and the females now have a while till the male is let loose on them again.




* 77 from were produced from 13 females but I lost the first clutch I suspect as I touched one of the pinks and they then killed and ate them.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

snakeeyes21 said:


> The cheapest way to setup a small gassing chamber is to use the little threadless 12g co2 canisters, with a co2 bike pump.
> 
> Or the threaded ones, which are more expencive, but use a small regulator like this Regulator for threaded CO2 inflation canisters on eBay (end time 21-Jan-11 12:37:01 GMT)
> 
> ...


so basically, a standard cylinder like the one in the link might not be sufficent to kill intended mice if they arent in the correct size tub??


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

would size of tub depends on quantity of mice/rats?
surely you would want as small a tub as possible without squashing them in?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i mixed baking soda and white vinegar to make the co2.
i`m a cheapskate :whistling2:


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> would size of tub depends on quantity of mice/rats?
> surely you would want as small a tub as possible without squashing them in?


"would size of tub depend on quantity of mice/rats" if this was to me, I dont know where you have got this assumption from....a smaller tub wouldnt leave them much room at all, bigger the better. I didnt say anything about a small tub, my question was would one cylinder ( the little air gun cylinder) be enough to kill any rodents in any sized tub to be more specific. Why would anyone want to squash them in..:yeahright:


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> would size of tub depends on quantity of mice/rats?
> surely you would want as small a tub as possible without squashing them in?


p.s..why does it necessarily have to be a smaller tub as possible? some people like to kill large quantities to last them, say, a month for feeding and a buy larger tubs to kill larger amounts which small tubs simply wouldnt do.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

andy20146 said:


> "would size of tub depend on quantity of mice/rats" if this was to me, I dont know where you have got this assumption from....a smaller tub wouldnt leave them much room at all, bigger the better. I didnt say anything about a small tub, my question was would one cylinder ( the little air gun cylinder) be enough to kill any rodents in any sized tub to be more specific. Why would anyone want to squash them in..:yeahright:


hi, it was just a general question really. sorry, i am nosy like that :blush:

i didn't mean squashing them in, i was merely inquiring as to the recommended size. i.e. is it better to give them a bigger tub to reduce stress or a smaller tub for a quicker gassing? 
i have no idea how these things work as a, i don't have snakes and b, i don't know if i could kill mice, rats etc as i have been involved in breeding them for the pet and show trade in the past. 
so please don't jump to conclusions.

and i also said WITHOUT squashing them in....


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> hi, it was just a general question really. sorry, i am nosy like that :blush:
> 
> i didn't mean squashing them in, i was merely inquiring as to the recommended size. i.e. is it better to give them a bigger tub to reduce stress or a smaller tub for a quicker gassing?
> i have no idea how these things work as a, i don't have snakes and b, i don't know if i could kill mice, rats etc as i have been involved in breeding them for the pet and show trade in the past.
> ...


you quoted that a smaller tub would be better? yes agrees, all here for learning. wasnt being funny  peace


----------

